# How was this done?



## Jclay85 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm working on building a China hutch, and I'm taking a little inspiration from this mid century example I found. There's this really cool slatted facia on the drawer face that I'm a little miffed about. There is obviously a half blind dove tail, but how did the builder manage to get those drawer fronts assembled to look like that? Do you think it was separate pieces? All one piece? What do you think would be the best way for me to go about trying to replicate something like this?

Many thanks for any insight here!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would do it by making a flat-fronted dovetail 
drawer front and apply the wedges after.

The piece was probably made in an industrial
setting with big or even specialized machinery
and cutterheads.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I think Loren nailed it. It looks like there is a seam on the top of the bottom drawer where the wedge was applied later. That would be the easiest way to reproduce something like this. Cut the finger pull with a router first, then cut the angled face on the TS and clean up with a jointer or hand plane.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Kinda looks like a seam as well. The grain looks like doesn't quite match so I would say individual pieces glued onto a flat face. Other wise it's gonna be hard to duplicate.


----------

